
Ask HN: Opportunities for Old Guys in Infrastructure? - p0d
I am an infrastructure guy who is nearly 50. Has anyone of my age moved into a less rapidly changing workplace, where you are not required to be on call, with infrastructure skills?
======
wmf
There are plenty of enterprises that never ship and have outsourced their on-
call. It's pretty low-stress except when they lay off the entire team because
they didn't ship.

